# Half Lap Joints



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

I am new to the routing field, and the woodworking field for that matter.
I am looking to ease the process in making half laps. I have searched online for many jigs to make this easier. I am still unsure about what bit to use or the setup in general. Just looking for advice to get started


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Wannabewoodworker:

Welcome to the Router Forums!

For half-lap joints, I usually don’t use a jig. One can use two pieces of straight-edged lumber, some c-clamps and template-following bit (bearing on shaft.) I have seen Pat Warner use this technique on one of his DVDs.

1.	Correctly position one workpiece on top of the other.
2.	Clamp the two pieces of lumber next to the top workpiece, one piece on either side of the workpiece.
3.	Remove the top workpiece.
4.	Using the two pieces of lumber as a “template” and using the template-following bit, route the bottom workpiece.
5.	Repeat with the two workpieces exchanged.

When done properly, this technique creates a snug-fitting half-lap joint.

Cassandra


----------

